# WoW-Verzauberungen.de



## Q-Dogg (19. Dezember 2007)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Hompage. Ist sie seriös? Oder kann man was damit anfangen?
WoW-Verzauberungen.de
Gruß
Q-Dogg


----------



## Valdos Theolos (19. Dezember 2007)

Q-Dogg schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Hompage. Ist sie seriös? Oder kann man was damit anfangen?
> WoW-Verzauberungen.de
> Gruß
> Q-Dogg



Also ganz nett. Aber das doofe ist das Design, sehr dürftig..da kann man mehr machen. Es gibt genug Grafik-Foren die dir umsonst und schnell gute Grafiken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Wenn du (ich glaube du der besitzer bist) das Style verbessert mach ich nen Link in die Sig von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (19. Dezember 2007)

Valdos schrieb:


> Also ganz nett. Aber das doofe ist das Design, sehr dürftig..da kann man mehr machen. Es gibt genug Grafik-Foren die dir umsonst und schnell gute Grafiken machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaube die Site ist rein HTML, da man mit php ein ich sage mal typischeres Design hinbekommt.
Finde die Seite allerdings sehr informativ, merke sie mir.


----------



## Selur (21. Dezember 2007)

Valdos schrieb:


> Also ganz nett. Aber das doofe ist das Design, sehr dürftig..da kann man mehr machen. Es gibt genug Grafik-Foren die dir umsonst und schnell gute Grafiken machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, der Besitzer bin ich (und habe diesen Thread über die Seitenstatistiken entdeckt). Danke für die Info, wusste nicht, dass andere Leute so etwas umsonst machen. ^^



MasterV schrieb:


> Glaube die Site ist rein HTML, da man mit php ein ich sage mal typischeres Design hinbekommt.
> Finde die Seite allerdings sehr informativ, merke sie mir.


Hm, wenn du mir noch verrätst, wie man Anmeldungen von Verzauberern und die entsprechende Aktualisierung der Tooltips mit HTML macht... Natürlich ist die Seite in einer Skriptsprache geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In dem Fall PHP.


Wie war eigentlich die erste Frage gemeint, ob die Seite "seriös" wäre? Die ist doch eh kostenlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. Dezember 2007)

Ob nun PHP oder HTML hat mit dem Design relativ null am Hut. PHP kann einem nur durch dynamische Anpassung des HTML Quelltextes bevor er gesendet wird Hiflestellung geben sich Arbeit zu erleichtern.

Was die Seite angeht:
Ich gehe mal davon aus das "seriös" in dem Sinne gemeint war was die Verzauberungen angeht und ihren echten Wert.

Wenn man mal genau hinguckt sieht man da sbei den teuren Verzauberungen meistens nur die Mats so teuer sind und die Verzauberung selbst fürn Appel und n Ei angeboten werden sollte. 5g sind für nen FullEpic Typen der seinem Twink was Verzaubern will und die Mats mitbringt n Dreck. Ebenso ist es für den Verzauberer Dreck weil er so niemals das investierte Gold rauskriegen würde. 

Ich für meinen Teil hab bis Skill 220 bisher nur 5g investiert (ohne Entzauberte Gegenstäönde einzurechnen die ich geschneidert hab und hätte verkaufen können, ansonsten entzuabere ich nur soul bind Items die nix bringen). Aber naja... so ganz das ware sind 5g im HighLvl Bereich nicht mehr pro Verzauberung.


----------



## Bergerdos (25. Dezember 2007)

Einen ganz wichtigen Aspekt vermisse ich auf der Seite, nämlich wo man die Formeln erlernen kann, bzw. wo sie droppen.
Die Preise sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, die sind von Server zu Server unterschiedlich


----------



## Selur (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei wem man die Formeln erlernen kann, steht übrigens mittlerweile da. Aber noch nicht, wo sie droppen oder wo man sie kaufen kann.


----------

